
Great platform for hosting Node.js and MongoDB - squid3
https://www.nodechef.com/nodejs-mongodb-hosting
======
squid3
NodeChef provides a great platform for developers who don't want to wrangle
with the complexities of server-side infrastructure or using multiple services
to host an app. By Integrating both the database and the app server into a
single cloud service, developers are able to effortlessly host their
applications.

